# C59 raw and 3 paint schemes



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/102-colnago/1289-colnago-2011-c59-.html


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Where is the black/green flouro as for the bbox team? much sexier imo .......


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Karbon Kev said:


> Where is the black/green flouro as for the bbox team? much sexier imo .......


+1


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

metanoize said:


> http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/102-colnago/1289-colnago-2011-c59-.html


Good, none of those paint schemes float my boat, so my marriage will be smooth for another year.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

where do the C59 and M10 sit in relation to each other, and the EPS etc?


----------

